# just had a phone call from the vets



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

they have said i can have the cockatiel that was hurt by cats going to get him at 5 today im so happy and clad for the poor thing


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

good for you! I hope his previous owners aren't looking for him though, how long did they have him for? Have you got everything set up for him! how exciting!


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

yeh i do he is going in with my leo its a big parrot cage and he was taken in on friday so they told me i can bring him home but if someone comes for him by sunday night then he has to go with them but if no one turns up then he is mine


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well that was quick ha ha Im really pleased for you  Guess the vet really knew how much you wanted him


----------



## klash (Mar 12, 2011)

If they want him back, run away with him : D 

What you going to call him?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmmm, I hope they're just not getting him off their hands. Will you be quarantining him from Leo at all? Did the vet do some tests or at least do a gram stain and give him the all clear?


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

i rang and asked them this morning and yes he has the all clear and no he just going in with him as he has the all clear and dont know what to call him


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Naming them is the tricky part


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

but it's fun!


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

thats true well im going out now so when i get back i hope to see a list of name for him lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol ok i will try and come up with some when your gone


----------



## missprice (Mar 11, 2011)

he looks a lot like my pikachu so i'd say pikachu lol

or cutie

beaker
bailey 
baxter
freckles
gizmo
hunter 
lucky
patches
piper 
punk
smokey
speck
scritches
zac
zazu


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

theo. leo and theo!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ace Arnie Baby Bailey Benji Benny Biscuit Bingo Blinky Bruno Buddy Buttons Bugsy Buster Casper Cheeky Chicken Chilli Chips Clyde Comet Cookie Cricket Danny Dude Dusty Elvis Flipper Fuzz Gizmo Hamlet Henry Jaws Jasper Lucas Lucky Mickey Milo Nacho Noodles Oliver Polly Popeye Porky Randy Robin Rocky Sam Scooter Shadow Smoky Speedy Tony Tucker Wally 
Just a few lol from http://www.cockatielcottage.net/names1.html


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

bet you're happy 

theo would go nicely for him, but if they ever get into trouble you'll be having tongue twisters with names!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well he is a Lucky bird to survive a cat attack! Let's see if I can come up with a few more!

Star
Rambo
Angel
Andie
Cas
Remi

I'm not very good at this so there's only a few.


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for all the names. i now have him at home with me. they also gave me a cage with him for free too and its plenty big enough for him, so im going to put the cages side by side and see how they get on for a few days then slowly introduce them properly, he is already saying hello!! he is still a little nervous and tends to open his beak and hiss if i go near but i am just going to leave him alone and give him chance to settle in. fingers crossed nobody claims him, then he will be ALL MINE! ha ha


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

More pics lol ha ha.... you got free cage aswell aint you lucky lol, Im i living in the wrong area


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

i have just tryed to do some pic's but its 2 dark i will take some tomorrow when i get chance.
just ring your vets and ask you never know what they will say lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for the new bird! Can't wait to see more pictures of him!


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats on the new bird and I hope everything goes well  I also can't wait to see some pics of him


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

perry how did you do your signature like that with them all on


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka did it for me  If you ask her she might do you one
do you want me to ask her


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

where will i find her lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sure she be on soon


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

can you look up a person on hear??


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If you go into members list or here she is http://talkcockatiels.com/member.php?u=2311


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

i found her lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She has made me 4 for me  I did use photobucket but not good as hers


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you thought of any names yet and how is he


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

yeh he is called riley and he is ok just attacts me if i go near his cage


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Riley is a nice name


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

ty its hard naming pet as i have 9 and 6 fish they 2 have names lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol i have 7 fish and named 2 ha ha my betta rocky and goldfish chubby
i also have 4 bunnys


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

well there is 
leo-riley cockatiels
misha-kyra-bell-smokey dogs
summer-lilly kittens
thumper-rabbit
rocky-bearded dragon
casper-sunshine-milo-goldie-jasper-beauty and they are my fish
lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol my rabbits - Baby, speedy, fatty, socks http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17557


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats on the new forever friend! Keep us informed on how he settles in.


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

ill keep everyone updated with his progress.


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

*leo n riley*

got one of them together lol


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

What does Leo think of Riley?

They are both handsome boys


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

they did have a little fight but nothing bad leo is ok just thing with riley gettin hurt by cats he is nervous and i hope is feathers grow back soon


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

were they shaved or plucked? do you know?


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

dont know they never said


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well if its shaved, he'll be bald til next molt. if it was plucked, he'll grow them back soon


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

dont it take 7 to 10 weeks


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

molting? for small body feathers expect 2-4 weeks. tail feathers would take that long and wing feathers might take 6-9 weeks (from my own personal experience)


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

ah thanks hope he gets them back


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he will eventually.


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

gdgd lol at min he is my little boldy


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka was pretty tattered too when i first got him (plucked by cagemates)

hes lucky to be alive though. 80% of cat wounds get infected, and in most cases, a bird dies within 24 hours of the injury


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks like he's landing on his feet finding a good home with you. Well done for taking on a rescue bird.  Glad his previous owners realised it was the right thing to do. One less bird leading a miserable life.


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

im thinking of been a breeder aas there are none in my area what do u guys think


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its a big responsibility and theres no money in it if thats what youre thinking. its expensive to do


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I think you won't get very far trying to breed two males:lol:

Personally I couldn't breed to sell, I have bred cockatiels but kept them. I couldn't breed any bird or animal for sale though, that's just me. I would be worried about where they might end up/people selling them on to unsuitable people/pets shop etc. Even buying them is tough, I prefer to have the last one left so I don't have to choose!


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

no not for the money just so people can get a friend as some of my family want one and they wont get a tame one at the pet shops


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well, so long as youre aware of that lol


thats a decent recent to breed, and your area may work for you!

but do lots of research on mutations and genetics and other information. education is best!


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

education is the key to sucsess


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

exactly  glad to know you know this at least. breeding is not for everyone. its not for me, thats for sure


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well aint them too are gorgeous pair  I take it your getting another 2 (Girlfriends) for them both  and have cuddly babies


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

thats the plan if i find the wright ones lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Guess you be looking for more tiels soon ha ha


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

Not 2 soon lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

First you got to bond with him first lol


----------

